# help with the locating the IAT



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

can somebody plz send me a pic or tell me where the IAT is located on my 2006 pontiac gto? i have purchased a performance chip and in the directions have been told to find the IAT sensor could sombody plz help me with this

Jaymz


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> can somebody plz send me a pic or tell me where the IAT is located on my 2006 pontiac gto? i have purchased a performance chip and in the directions have been told to find the IAT sensor could sombody plz help me with this
> 
> Jaymz


send it back if you can because there is no such thing as a performance chip for the GOAT


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> send it back if you can because there is no such thing as a performance chip for the GOAT


its a performance module to increase the horse power 25+ if this isnt true then i will send it back thx for the warning

by the way i feel stupid for asking i guess i should know but why do you refer to the GTO as a GOAT?? what does GOAT stand for?? thx

Jaymz


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

FYI- The IAT is located in the mass air flow sensor. At least that's where it is on the '05s.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> by the way i feel stupid for asking i guess i should know but why do you refer to the GTO as a GOAT?? what does GOAT stand for?? thx
> Jaymz


It started in 1967 with an advertisment for the GTO;



> *When Is a Goat Not a Goat?*​
> With The Great One theme on the screen and in print, the GTO for 1967 took on a new air of sophistication. Pontiac positioned the GTO to still appeal to the street enthusiasts, but older buyers, professionals and women were targeted as potential customers. One theme Wangers was never able to sell to GM management was the name that still endears itself to the GTO—The Goat. Wangers put together an ad showing a young man standing in his driveway, a pail under his arm, posing with his freshly washed bright red GTO. The ad was titled, "A Boy and His Goat," and by submitting it to the corpo-ration for approval, Wangers, who always had one ear to the pavement, was to discover just how out of touch GM management was with the language and the culture of high-performance enthusiasts.
> 
> "At that time, they (GM) had already initiated a corporate committee for all of the divisions to submit their advertising and get approval on everything before we could run it," Wangers recalled. "They were sort of policing the division to make sure we didn't break any of their policies."
> ...


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

05GTO said:


> It started in 1967 with an advertisment for the GTO;


thanks sooo much for the background i know more now about the history of my "GOAT" thx again

Jaymz:cheers


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> FYI- The IAT is located in the mass air flow sensor. At least that's where it is on the '05s.


thx ill check into that

Jaymz:cheers


----------

